# 36 Bluebird rack



## rlhender (Jun 22, 2014)

I am still in need of a rear rack for a BlueBird if anyone has one, I have large bills or trades available. Also looking for light brackets for Donald Duck head

Thanks Rick


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2014)

So did you find the correct seat? Just curious what this was bid to in the auction last weekend? V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Jun 23, 2014)

I did not hit my reserve at the auction, close but I had a pretty high reserve due to the fact I really like the bike. I do have a seat on the way.

Rick


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats on the seat and good luck with the rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Good Option; Again!*



rlhender said:


> I am still in need of a rear rack for a BlueBird if anyone has one, I have large bills or trades available. Also looking for light brackets for Donald Duck head
> 
> Thanks Rick




Rick!

This One Should Do It Till You Find One!!!! At 1/4th the Price!
$200 Shipped!!! *Way Better than Most BB Have Out There!!!
*


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 23, 2014)

.......................


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 23, 2014)

Using this rack is not a crazy idea for a placeholder...closest thing to the real deal.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2014)

You found a seat!!!??? Please put up pics when you get it! Congrats!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Seeeeee!!!!!*



scrubbinrims said:


> Using this rack is not a crazy idea for a placeholder...closest thing to the real deal.
> Chris





*Take Notes Chris!!!!
*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2014)

How bout I rent this out 'til you find one?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rlhender (Jun 23, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> How bout I rent this out 'til you find one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That one will work just fine.. Do you need my address?

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Jun 23, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Rick!
> 
> This One Should Do It Till You Find One!!!! At 1/4th the Price!
> $200 Shipped!!! *Way Better than Most BB Have Out There!!!
> ...




I had one of those and it would work but the cost to modify it to fit is pretty salty for I decided to wait and try and find the correct one. 
Thanks


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 23, 2014)

rlhender said:


> I had one of those and it would work but the cost to modify it to fit is pretty salty for I decided to wait and try and find the correct one.
> Thanks




*Dude!
fordmike65 is Just Trying to Show Off and Disrupt My Sale!!  My Rack Does Not Need Modification to Fit!!!  Unless You Have a 36 BB!!!


*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> *Dude!
> fordmike65 is Just Trying to Show Off and Disrupt My Sale!!  My Rack Does Not Need Modification to Fit!!!  Unless You Have a 36 BB!!!
> 
> 
> *




Chill Carlitos. It's neither for sale or rent. Just a lil joke. Best of luck in your sale. Mike


----------



## rlhender (Jun 23, 2014)

Bike is a 36


----------



## csx65 (Jun 23, 2014)

fordmike65   PM sent


----------



## rlhender (Jun 27, 2014)

anyone out there??? Hello? Hello? I need a rack..........I want to get the BB on the road and I can't carry any books

Please help

Rick


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> *Dude!
> fordmike65 is Just Trying to Show Off and Disrupt My Sale!!  My Rack Does Not Need Modification to Fit!!!  Unless You Have a 36 BB!!!
> 
> 
> *




see, this is why I don't think I understand you. did you see the title of the thread? it does say 36 Bluebird rack. and it's not your sale, in fact it's not even your thread! maybe you ought to re-think your huge font.

sorry, I couldn't help myself, some peoples rudeness just gets to me!
consider it a free bump :o
good luck finding a rack.


----------



## rlhender (Jul 4, 2014)

Still looking...... How many of you out there actually have a rack and just don't want to sell it? 

Thanks Rick


----------

